# Parenthesis (very first generation)



## Diatrive (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello all,

First off, I greatly apologize for coming here again for the same board.
1- History: I bought 4 original boards to build. I built one and had issues. So I came here for help but eventually gave up on the build ( I will detail the issues later ). The three left were graciously replaced with new 2020 ones by the PedalPCB folks. Thanks! The thing is that I had 3 nice enclosures drilled out for the early ones already. I figured I had to give them a try. I built all 3 in tandem with all the care I can muster.
2- Now: When I finally turned on the first one I had wired in the case (yes, hopeful, I even put knobs on jinxing it) it demonstrated the EXACT same issue the other initial build did. The issues are
a: All the LEDs work, individually or all together.
b: The bypass sound works.
c: The boost works alone or with the octave
d: The octave allows the sound through but has no effect.
e: When you turn on the distortion everything stops. No sound. Doesn't matter the state of the 2 previous footswitches.
f: You can hear the sound of light unused distortion very lightly that changes in volume when you turn up the distortion knob. None of this reacts to any guitar playing.

I would really hate to give up on all this time, money, and hardware. If anyone has any insight I appreciate it.
The reason the diodes are backwards on this one is that I saw somewhere here that the diodes were backwards and swapped them and everything is the same. I can easily put them back though. If there was a show I would be begging Jon Taffer to have me on PCB Rescue!

Seriously thanks for any help. This is a total thorn in my side.

PS: Yep, I have the LED in the right direction as I understand it. The cathode is in the square pad previously labeled A (which is markered out).


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 22, 2020)

Did you follow the signal with an audio probe? Where did you get the LM308?

I had to troubleshoot a (Mini)Parentheses where the boost was fine, but engaging the Distortion made everything go silent, like your point e.
In my case everything was fine until the signal hit the LM308, which turned out to be a dud.

About the octave "doing nothing" (point d): did you match the diodes (mV)?

Sorry, that's all I got. Good luck!


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry for the long reply!
I put together a probe and here is where I think the issues is.
Filter Pot - Working
R24 - Working
C19 - Working
C18 - Only the bottom works (Replaced, same result)
R25 - Only the top works
Q5 - Only the pin all the way to the right works from the component side (Replaced, same result)
C20 - Nothing
Amplitude Pot - Nothing on any pin

I didn't match them on the octave, but will give it a shot. Do you put the line side of the diode down or up?

Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm not very good at this and might be wrong, but here's what I think (and guess): 

if you have sound on the Filter Pot, that's a good thing, as this is after the IC, so that works.
C18 goes to ground, so sound on only one side is ok, same with R25.
Between C19 (sound) and C20 (no sound) there is only Q5, so this should be the component causing the problem, as you should have sound on two legs (in/out).
Well, actually R26 hangs in there as well, do you have sound on one of the legs or none at all? (should have sound one one leg) 

So, make sure *R26* is 10k and the solder joints are fine.

And for *Q5*: do the obvious, like make sure it's inserted correctly, is the right type, check solder joints, etc. 
Or try a substitute like a 2n5457. Fuzzdog uses them instead of the PF 5102 in their version of the Life Pedal.

As for the GE diodes, if I remember correctly, it doesn't actually matter what way you put them in, as long as they are facing the same direction.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey man, we got it working! 
The PF5102 in Q5 (which I replaced with another PF5102 at one point) needed to be replaced.
I replaced Q5 and it kind of worked (It sounded like a TV tuned to static) but when I replaced both of the PF5102 (Q1 & Q5) that fixed it.
I guess all the PF5012 I got were faulty. : (
Thanks again!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 29, 2020)

Diatrive said:


> Hey man, we got it working!
> The PF5102 in Q5 (which I replaced with another PF5102 at one point) needed to be replaced.
> I replaced Q5 and it kind of worked (It sounded like a TV tuned to static) but when I replaced both of the PF5102 (Q1 & Q5) that fixed it.
> I guess all the PF5012 I got were faulty. : (
> Thanks again!


Where did these bloody Faulty PF5102 come from, it wasn't from a Musikding kit was it?


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 29, 2020)

I am not sure, I may have had them sitting around for some time. It could have been any of 5 or 6 places /shrug

PS: Definitely not a kit.  Sorry  : (


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 30, 2020)

Diatrive said:


> Hey man, we got it working!
> The PF5102 in Q5 (which I replaced with another PF5102 at one point) needed to be replaced.
> I replaced Q5 and it kind of worked (It sounded like a TV tuned to static) but when I replaced both of the PF5102 (Q1 & Q5) that fixed it.
> I guess all the PF5012 I got were faulty. : (
> Thanks again!



Woo-hoo, good stuff, glad it worked out!


----------

